# Cows that forgot how to be a cow...



## elevan (Apr 28, 2014)

If you want a chuckle check this out:
http://www.viralnova.com/17-cows-that-forgot-how-to-be-a-cow/


----------



## greybeard (May 1, 2014)

I've seen one running across the pasture with a headgate still firmly latched around it's neck..........


----------



## WyndSyrin (Jul 24, 2017)

The best one I have seen is of a Herferd named Milkshake


----------

